# Temperaturregler FB58 kaskadieren



## plc_tippser (4 Mai 2005)

Hat das jemand schon mit diesem Baustein gemacht?

Wird dann die Stellgröße aus dem Hauptregler auf den Eingang der Regelgröße bei dem Hilfsregler gelegt?

pt


----------



## Zottel (4 Mai 2005)

Unter "Regelgröße" verstehe ich den Istwert?
Bei Folgereglern gibt die Stellgröße des übergeordneten Reglers den Sollwert des unterlagerten Reglers vor.


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Mai 2005)

Joh, das war blöd. Ich habe nur auf den Summenpunkt gesehen.

Angenommen ich habe keine Regeldifferenz bei dem Hauptregler, dann hat der Folgeregler den Sollwert 0, der Istwert hätte aber 20°. Liege ich da total daneben?


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Mai 2005)

Ich glaube ich kann mein Hirn so langsam wieder reproduzieren.

Mit dem Folgeregler positioniere ich die Ventilstellung, das währe für mich logisch.

Evt. stimmt mein Anlagenschema nicht, demnach wird für den Folgeregler die Vorlauftemperatur zum Wärmetauscher gemessen, und für den Hauptregler die Temperatur des Wärmetauschers.

Oder kann ich auch die Vorlauftemperatur mit einem Folgeregler regeln?

pt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo tippser,

du hast eine Temperaturregelung, Kühlen oder Heizen, primärseitig einen Mischer als Stellglied zum Regeln der Vorlauftemperatur und sekundärseitig eine Wasseraustrittstemperatur, die letztenendes geregelt werden soll? Dann ist der sekundärseitige Regler dein Führungsregler. Er berechnet lediglich den Sollwert für den primärseitigen Folgeregler (Vorlauftemperatur). Das Reglerausgangssignal des Führungsreglers würde ich erst einmal auf einen sinnvollen Temperaturbereich normieren, 20°C bis 80°C z.Bsp. Dieser normierte Wert muss in derselben Einheit vorliegen wie dein primärseitiger Istwert (logisch). Der Führungsregler sollte ein PI-Regler sein, s.d. bei einer Regelabweichung von "0" der Sollwert für den Folgeregler eine stabilen Wert annimmt, der irgendwo zwischen deinen angegebenen Grenzen (20°C bis 80°C) liegt.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Heinz (27 Juli 2005)

@plc_tippser

Es kann schon Sinn machen.

Die Aufgabe wird lauten die Temperatur im Wärmetaucher konstant zu halten. 

Nun sagt man das ganze ist dynamisch zu langsam und baut es wie folgt auf:

Der Ausgang der Temperaturreglers Wärmetauscher gibt den Sollwert für den Vorlauftemperaturregler.

Daher ergibt sich 
Temperaturregler Wärmetauscher Führungsregler
Temperaturregler Vorlauftemperatur Folgeregler

Ist meiner Meinung nach OK, weil die Wärmetauschertemperatur konstant gehalten werden soll und nicht die Vorlauftemperatur.
Daher macht der Vorlaufregler den Reglerkreis "schneller".

Wichtig was Onkel geschrieben hat mit der Normierung.


----------

